# Weiter/Ausbildung mit 45?



## weisnix (27. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, ich bin ganz neu hier und habe ein Problem und denke das es hier sicher Leute gibt die mir helfen können.
Ich bin fast 45 Jahre, derzeit arbeitslos(alg 2 ) und mitlerweise so verzweifelt das ich unbedingt eine Ausbildung oder Qualifizierung nachholen möchte.
Mal ganz kurz zu mir, ich habe den Hauptschulabschluß, habe dann erstmal in ner Fabrik gearbeitet, dannach war ich 15 Jahre in der Zahntechnik tätig mußte da aber wegen diverser Allergien aufhören und bin letztendlich in der Druckbranche gelandet!

Nun ein Jahrlang habe ich mal in der Druckvorstufe ausgeholfen , das hat mir riesig gefallen , dabe da Druckplatten gemacht , Filme belichtet und montiert und stellte mich garnicht so blöd, denn das machte mir richtig Spaß......leider hatte der Betrieb keine Zeit und auch kein Interresse mich irgendwie zu fördern oder zu bilden .... und die Abteilung wurde letztendlich aufgelöst, ich kam dann erstmal in ne andere (an den Heißgoldtiegel) und letztendlich machte der Betrieb ganz zu ... das war Mitte 2004 ... seit dem komme ich nimmer auf die Füße ... zuerst hatte ich noch nen Nebenjob , dann aber bei Alg 2 wurde es echt übel . aber ich dachte immer irgentwann werd ich schon wieder was finden ....tja tat ich auch . allerdings hatte ich nicht lange Freude an der neuen Arbeit (war übrigens wieder genau die Arbeit die ich zuletzt gemacht hatte) aber ich wurde nach 2 Monaten recht krank, konnte körperlich keine schwere Arbeit mehr machen und nach 8 Monatiger Krankheit war ich wieder arbeitslos und wieder Alg 2 , nun tretzen mich sämptliche Zeitfirmen .. und die Arge zwingt mich zu einer Maßnahme nach der anderen , die alle nichts bringen , jetzt habe ich mir gedacht das ich leichter nochmal zu lernen anfange , ich bin aber schon so alt und wenn es nach meiner SB geht hab ich da keine Change weil die Arge für sowas kein Geld hat ....
kann mir da jemand nen Tipp geben , wäre sehr wichtig , ich weiß garnicht wo ich mich da hinwenden kann , aber so kanns ja net weiter gehen ... ich dachte Schriftsetzer,Mediengestalter die Richtung, aber wo und wie fang ich das an , wäre schön wenn mir jemand nen Tpp hat


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (27. Dezember 2007)

Hallo

Ich weiß, dass das Arbeitsamt Maßnahmen fördert. Ich kann dir aber nicht sagen, welchen Voraussetzungen man dazu erfüllen muss.
Das Arbeitsamt in Leipzig finanziert Arbeitslosen eine Ausbildung an der Fernseh Akademie Mitteldeutschland. 
Ich kenn das da nur im Bereich Mediengestalter Bild u. Ton (umfasst die Bereiche Kamera, Schnitt, Ton und Redaktion), aber die Schule bildet auch Mediengestalter Print- u. Digitalmedien aus.

Setze dich am besten mal mit deinem Arbeitsamt zusammen und erkundige dich, was man erfüllen muss, ob die Situation in der Region es zulässt etc.


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------

